

Ask HN: Has anyone tried to get all the functions of a phone onto their laptop? - alixander

I don&#x27;t use my phone much and have been thinking about trying to port tasks I do on my phone to my laptop.<p>Has anyone ever tried this? Maybe use Twilio to set up a number that can take&#x2F;make calls&#x2F;sms, somehow get mobile messaging apps like WeChat and WhatsApp onto my laptop as well.
======
freefrancisco
When I had a Google Nexus and I used Google Voice as my phone number, most of
the things I could do in my phone I could do in my computer as well. Recently
I had my phone stolen and I decided to try the iPhone, mostly because the
latest Nexus is way too big for my pocket, and it turns out that I can do way
less things in my computer than I could with the Nexus. That said, still there
are a few apps that I can only use from a phone which is very annoying. I look
forward to the first phone or laptop that solves that problem. To me a phone
is a poor man's computer that you have to use when you are on the road, but if
you are in front of your desk, there is no reason you should be forced to use
an inferior input interface to interact with your accounts when you have a
keyboard and a trackpad in front of you.

~~~
alixander
"To me a phone is a poor man's computer that you have to use when you are on
the road, but if you are in front of your desk, there is no reason you should
be forced to use an inferior input interface to interact with your accounts
when you have a keyboard and a trackpad in front of you."

Well said

------
informatimago
There is android fo PC, consoleos, etc. aand there are phone apps on PC, be it
VoIP or interfacing with the phone network (Asterix).

So it is perfectly possible to integrate the system of your dreams.

